# Kingfish in the surf



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

Just moved down to Corpus Christi from Galveston a few weeks ago and have been fishing alot down here. Went out on a pier in the surf thursday evening to do some slidelining with live bluerunners caught on sabikis under the pier. Ended up hooking a 6ft tarpon and it ended up getting off as usual haha...Landed a nice kingfish right after that...still getting to know all the areas down here.


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

went out again today and the water looked a little more dirty than the past few days...slidelined for a few hours and finally a king hit a live bluerunner


----------

